# **Eurozone Tuning** Certified OEM RNS510, RNS315 and RCD510 Stereos with Plug and Play Kits. Full Warranty and Customer Support!



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

*Introducing Eurozone Tuning! We are new to VWvortex and have sold over 200 OEM Stereo Packages to happy customers over the past 2 years.
*



Upgrade your stereo today with an OEM unit! We have everything needed to retrofit one of these units into your EOS.

We have tons of units in stock, and our inventory updates everyday. All stereos are put through our rigorous 14 point inspection and are guaranteed to function on arrival.




All units include: 
-Radio Security Code
-Installation Instructions designed specifically for your vehicle
-Packaged in Protective Foam Packaging
-Free shipping available (in continental US)
-24/7 Customer Support
-60 Day Warranty 
-30 day Return Policy

RNS510 starting at $729.99


RNS315 starting at $399.99


RCD510's starting at $289.99


Wiring Packages and Bluetooth modules also available.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!

Lots of orders this past week. Let me know if you have any questions at all!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Thursday! We have a few new RNS510 Navigation Systems in stock.

Each are fully compatible with your EOS

www.eurozonetuning.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!

Lots of new units in stock. Prices slashed on all RNS510's and RCD510's in stock by up to 30%


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Sunday bump!

We have four new RCD510's in stock as of yesterday

https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/rcd510-touchscreen-radios


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Friday!

Feel free to shoot us a message if you have any questions at all!

-Bill

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Tons of new units in stock!

Feel free to ask any questions regarding a RCD510/RNS315/RNS510 or any other audio retrofit for your VW!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump, lots of units in stock.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Feel free to PM or contact us with any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Lots of RNS510 Navigation Systems in stock. All RNS510 units now come with 2016 Maps installed, along with custom programming available.

RNS315 Navigation Systems are in stock
RCD510 Touchscreen Systems are in stock
OEM Backup Camera Kits are in stock

VWVortex members get 5% off any purchase. Just PM us for the coupon code!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!

We have a few RNS510's and one RNS315 in stock. 

We are also now offering extended warranties for RNS510 units.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

RCD510's sold out last weekend, but we have one available now and should have more by the end of the week :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump. RNS510 and RCD510 units re-stocked!

MDI Retrofit Kits, Bluetooth Modules and rear view cameras in stock ready to ship!

All Vwvortex members get 10% off on any order until 10/23. PM us for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Hello Bill,

I own a 2007 VW EOS and have the Premium 7 Radio with Navigation. 

Is this going to be a plug and Play? 

Will I need Vag-Com to Program it?

Will the steering wheel controls be usable and functioning?

Will I be able to music play using my iPhone 7 via bluetooth? Will I be able to answer calls?

What do I need as far as a bluetooth module/microphone kit?

Will I see the information on the MFD?

What color are the lighting on the buttons?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

eurolicious said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> I own a 2007 VW EOS and have the Premium 7 Radio with Navigation.
> 
> ...


See the answers above :thumbup:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> See the answers above :thumbup:


Thank you very much Bill


----------



## ecavuoto (Nov 22, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> See the answers above :thumbup:


I don't understand something on the VAG-COM question...isn't it the computer in the car that needs adjusting, not the NAV unit itself?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

ecavuoto said:


> I don't understand something on the VAG-COM question...isn't it the computer in the car that needs adjusting, not the NAV unit itself?


The only real VAG-COM changes that need to be made are choosing the type of amplifier in your vehicle (base, dynaudio or fender amp), and enabling or disabling the rear view camera.

Once those are changed in VAG-COM, those settings are saved into the RNS510 unit, not the car's computer.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!

RNS510, RCD510 units now back in stock.

We also have 9W7 kits in stock and ready to ship.
9W7 Bluetooth Module Kits

Also, save 15% off any Rear View Camera by using coupon code 15OFFRVC
Rear View Camera Kits


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Holidays from Eurozone Tuning!

Holiday sale pricing is now active. No coupon code needed! Check us out today on www.eurozonetuning.com

I'm always here to answer questions 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!

Lots of new additions on our site! Feel free to contact us with any questions


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! PM us with any questions at all!

PM us for special sale pricing

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump! Feel free to ask us any questions via PM or the "Contact Us" section of our site!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump, sale ends midnight tonight!

Prices slashed on RCD510 units in stock


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

Feel free to PM with any questions at all!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a happy hump day!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump. RNS510, RNS315 and RCD510 plug and play kits in stock and ready to ship.

Everything comes pre-programmed for your vehicle. Just let us know your vehicle's amplifier settings during checkout.

Follow us on Instagram! @eurozonetuning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

OEM Navigation Systems in stock currently on sale until 9/22, up to 20% off.

Please allow 1-2 additional business days if your RNS510 or RNS315 requires custom programming.

Also, stay tuned for our big product launch on 10/2.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

OEM emblem backup cameras are now in stock, limited quantity available.

https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/volkswagen-oem-rear-view-camera-kits


Also, our new EZT Carbon Edition line of steering wheels are now in stock. Perforated leather versions are now available, more configurations will be available later this month.

https://eurozonetuning.com/pages/ezt-steering-wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Check out our Tax Season Sale!


----------



## lubmydubya (Feb 25, 2018)

*Out of Stock!*



[email protected] said:


> Check out our Tax Season Sale!


Be aware the Pw7 is out of stock. They are expecting the units will be back in stock tomorrow...

On the upside, they upgraded my shipping to USPS Priority when it does arrive.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump, all stereos in stock and ready to ship. 

9W7 Bluetooth Module kits are on sale and in stock.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/9w7-bluetooth-module-7p6035730f-for-rns510-and-rcd510

We just got in a few RNS510 Navigation Systems equipped with SSD's. Those units come with a complimentary EZT 1 Year Extended warranty.

https://eurozonetuning.com/collections/rns510_nav_systems


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump!

Pre-Orders are now available for one of the 5 MIB2 kits we will have ready in mid May. 










https://eurozonetuning.com/products/vw-discover-media-plus-mib2-pq-retrofit-kit-w-apple-carplay

Let me know if you guys have any other questions at all.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

